# ...



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## littlecope

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


They say that bad luck happens in threes… You should be good to go, my Friend…


----------



## Tangle

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## Bearpie

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


You don't happen to be a blonde? LOL

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## superdav721

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Here is the on my grandfather left me.


----------



## woodspark

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Like Mike said, you are now sorted for the new year! :^) Wishing you a creative and productive one.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Yep. A few drops of oil in the "710" hole made this vintage hand-drill work like brand new.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## stefang

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


So true. That's why I'm glad I'm not trying to sell anything, lol.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I'm a professional. My clients drive me in a positive direction. They teach me to focus and I like that.

I'm glad I'm not a hobbyist.


----------



## sbryan55

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with this, Randy. I am a firm believer that finishing a piece should take as long, if not longer, than the build itself. Too often once we get to the finishing stage the tendency is that, since the "finish line" is in sight, to rush through the finish in order to get the project completed.


----------



## woodspark

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Randy, whilst the last 3 P's are very important, I think the first P, Perspective, is critical for ultimate success. I have seen many pieces of good design and execution, spoiled by an unsuitable finish (obviously just in my opinion!) Perspective is the one I consider a lot!

Like the way you put it and enjoyed reading your blog.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Sometimes a successful finish is merely a matter of reading the label.

Too many wouldworkers are barely illiterate. ;>


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## Pop

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


You gotta' be kidding. MARTHA STEWART !


----------



## rivergirl

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Cool! I see her brother is a wood worker?


----------



## mpounders

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Great publicity for all woodworkers…..may draw in some new customers!


----------



## Pop

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I was just kidding LOL You're right the more woodworking shows the merrier.

Pop


----------



## bradshaw

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Martha is showing off her prison skills


----------



## Rick_Boyett

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Say what you want, I'm gonna TIVO and see how it goes.

It sure can't be much worse than watching woodworking shows on PBS.


----------



## twoblacklabs

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Bradshaw, you beat me to it!

Next week, Metal Pressing in the Modern License Plate.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


My clients have probably never heard of Abrams, Underhill or McDonald; but they know who Martha is.
Perhaps this will stimulate my business.

It's a good thing - she says.


----------



## bigike

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I'm watchen it now, cool.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Parts of the above mentioned show are now available at:

Martha Stewart


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Wow!
915 reads so far, to this tongue-in-cheek posting.
Behold the power of Martha.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## rivergirl

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I've been following your blog. Will you be adding a page with pics of your work?


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


In due time…


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## rowdy

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Hobomonk, this recipe lacks one thing-a healthy dash of essence of ramps (Allium tricoccum). Having lived in WVa for a few years where the olfactory challenged can even purchase ramp wine, I can assure you that I am well aware of the enormous potential of this additive to keep finished surfaces looking untouched.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I once went to a ramp festival in Eastern Kentucky.
What was I stinking, I mean, thinking?


----------



## alba

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


How much bovine excreta is there in this recipe?

As there are no skunks in Scotland.

jamie


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Jamie:

Haggis oil makes a fine skunk oil substitute, dissolved in a proper wee dram. /\

Tenzin


----------



## DaleM

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I need some of that stuff to child-proof my furniture. It should help keep my dear old MIL away too.


----------



## rivergirl

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Gross! I could not handle the smell of skunk on my furniture no matter what the benefit.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## woody57

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


That's great! I hope you have a very successful year.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Hey Emmett:

I'm building compassion into all that I do.
My other business - tax and technology consulting - is now narrowed to working with non-profit and charitable organizations only. Gotta give back…

Currently, I'm reviewing a wood craft initiative for Eastern Kentucky, Haiti, and East Africa.
Teach a man to fish or do wood working… You get the picture.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## woodspark

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


True words my friend! Without the doing and developing, refining the skill, not even the most expensive tool will get you anywhere. Here in Africa, I have seen the most incredible work done with primative even crude tools. Skill and determination was/is the most important ingredient….


----------



## CoolDavion

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Very true.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I have fond memories of watching master craftsmen in Kenya doing woodworking with a minimum of tools:

a turner using a foot treadle lathe
a woodcarver with only one chisel
a carpenter with a broken handsaw

My Japanese woodworking teachers carried *ALL* of their tools in a single wooden box. They worked very close to the wood.

My Grandfather worked at a bench made from split logs. He was a living museum.

The more I learn the less I need.


----------



## ocwoodworker

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I took my first "official" class in woodworking here on the west coast at the William Ng school almost 3 months ago. It cost me $400. Never a regret do I have. Us woodworkers have a unique problem. We are loners. We love company, but when it comes to creativity and finding our "zone" in the shop, we detest conversation. Thus we are ever to be limited by our own peculiar dispositions. I don't know how may times I've said "If I could only have told myself before I started to do it this way instead…." THAT is what paying for lessons involve. We will NEVER become truly better unless someone comes along side and teaches us. It's a humbling experience. We all have that pride streak that doesn't like other critically analyzing the method or results of our hobby (unless it agrees with our point of view). Without mentors, our trade is doomed to repeat the same cycle - make mistakes find a better way and then take those secrets with us when we pass away. (sorry didn't mean to end the paragraph with the inevitability of death)


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## DrSawdust

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've always wanted to be a teacher . . . maybe I'll start with woodworking.


----------



## woodspark

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I would love to give teaching a go and have considered it many times. Problem is, my shop is a little far from "civilization".


----------



## rivergirl

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Div- "If you build it they will come." I have had some requests from women- to help them build a rustic stool or sign or whatever- and I will probably do that once spring arrives. I do know that paying/charging fees for classes can be a necessary evil, but at this juncture, for me personally, teaching for money is really a sure way to kill my joy. I am (was?) a teacher by profession and I do all that I can to avoid falling into the "teacher trap" again. I don't mind sharing the joy of woodworking with someone once in a while, but hey- I don't want to be married to it. LOL Like I said,,, it could become a real kill joy in a big hurry. (I am speaking only for myself here. )


----------



## jockmike2

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


First let me say thanks for unblocking me. I have read many of your blogs and believe you make many valid points. I've been teaching a couple of Lumberjocks how to use the lathe and know exactly what you are saying. Not only have I re-honed my skills, but they have enlightened me with a new appreciation of the craft and have opened up my imagination and encouraged me to try new and different things. I have also garnered a new perspective on my work, and things I am capable of doing. I was even asked recently to display some of my work in a craft shop in Leelanau, MI. Thanks for the insight. It has been very rewarding, and one of them (the students) has gotten himself a lathe (David Craig) and shows much promise, so much so that there is little more that I can teach him and he is growing in leaps and bounds on his own. As he puts it, "there comes a time when the only way to learn is by doing." I agree also…


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## jcsterling

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I like the last line "you can't stand out unless you are willing to stand alone" so true


----------



## StevenAntonucci

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Above and beyond all else, realize that craftsmaship matters, but not as much as marketing! If you make the nicest whatever and haven't found an audience for it, you better have a nice place to store it…


----------



## woodspark

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Those are good don'ts. Being battle scarred myself, I pass the test. Only Don't no.3 that still nails me occassionally….


----------



## Miket

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


After hearing about *hobomonk* blocking people with no reason or warning I have decided to proactively block him first.

No reason other than I just feel like blocking him.


----------



## S4S

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


" No one wants advice , .....just corroboration " -- JOHN STEINBECK


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Pricing our work always falls into two categories: too low or too high.
If there is a perfect price, it remains unknown to me.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## Bertha

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I absolutely love danish oil, particularly the walnut colored variety. I've long forgotten the chemical composition; someone smarter than me can comment on this. I just know that it handles wetsanding very well. At higher grits, the dust combines with the oil, thus filling the pores with a dense paste. After proper drying & multiple coats, the finish is almost mirror-like. Satiny smooth. It's my favorite finish by far. Although I usually purchase it from the hardware store, I see no reason why you can't get it straight from the pastry


----------



## sbryan55

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you, Randy. Using your formula, "Monk Oil" could be formulated with commercial products available at any big box store for about $20 a gallon. A comparable volume of Danish oil would run nearly $70 for a gallon. I have always been a big advocate of formulating one's own finish mixtures.


----------



## Radu

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Great info on "Monk Oil". Is there a colorant that could be added? Thank you.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Gilsonite can be added as a colorant to "Monk Oil" or home-brew Danish Oil finishes.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Notes:

I estimate my costs for Monk Oil is less than $10 per gallon.
I buy tung oil in volume and at wholesale prices, e.g. I pay about $25 to fill a five gallon carboy with tung oil. I use more than five gallons of tung oil per year. I've standardized all of my finishes on tung oil.

I'm trying to completely wean off of polyurethane. However, I buy Zar polyurethane oil varnishes, which are a very high solids and high quality products. They (United Gilsonite Laboratories, Inc., makers of Zar) were the first manufacturer to sell polyurethane oil varnishes to the general public. Generally, Zar products are not available in the so-called "big box" stores. Locally, Zar products are sold by Sherwin-Williams, Ace Hardware and Tru-Value Hardware.

Disclaimer: I have a relationship with all of these companies, but only because I want to.


----------



## woodspark

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Oil's well indeed. Another fan of oil finishes here! I am now using a similar blend to yours after growing tired of the high cost of a commercial product(Rustin's Danish Oil) that I have used for years. I don't add any colorants, let the timber speak!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Thank´s for demystifire it for a Dane 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Me too!!
Dane.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## Tomoose

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Excellent post! I used the DO from Lowe's on some things - particularly my MDF workbench surface - and really like the way it has held up. It repels glue, etc. very nicely. Watco, I think is the brand it was. I will now have to try to make my own!

Tom


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## Rob200

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


just because you do't use power tool makes you bad to hell with them


----------



## superdav721

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I love it. We all need to join S.W.E.A.T. Society of Workers in Early Arts and Trades


----------



## woodworkerscott

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I have a lot of respect for the craftsmanship of old that was done with nothing but hand tools. Very talented craftsmen do amazing work. 
However, I would logically think that most of them would have welcomed a tablesaw and many of the power equipment we have today. I have read the text of woodworkers who were in the era of the first power tools being introduced into woodworking and they welcomed the machines, even though they were old school. Maloof, Nakashima, Peters, they all saw the need and advantages of power tools though they were exceptional hand tool woodworkers.

Guns don't kill anybody, people do. Power equipment doesn't hurt anyone (unless a manufacturing error) it is the operator. 
I say, "Power up!"


----------



## superdav721

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Personally I am a hybrid woodworker. I will do most of the rough cutting with power. Then I will tune it with hand tools. Even Maloof would use his bandsaw to cut what he had in-visioned in his head. Then he would put the knife or chisel to it. He might toss in a hand grinder  
jmho


----------



## jockmike2

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


It would take a lot of patience to work without power tools, unfortunetly I am one who lacks patience. I wish I were blessed with more, it would have made a difference in my life.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Y'All:
Reread what I said. 
It's about table saws, not all power tools.
And, squarely tongue-in-cheek. 

What happened to Maloof's finger tip?
Power tool accident or Yakuza initiation?


----------



## woody57

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


When I was about 12 I cut myself pretty bad with a draw knife because I was using it the wrong way. 
If you pay attention and use it the right way a table saw is your friend.


----------



## mmh

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


My first woodworking started with hand tools and I love using them when I can. They are soooo Zen! It's so wonderful to be able to hear yourself think and listen to the calming scrape of the metal on wood in a rhythm that is from YOUR beat. The loud insistent buzz/whine of an electric tool is so unnerving and not only damages your ear drums but cuts you to no end if you are in error. The idea of having headphones plugged into more noise to cover the noise is also a bit perplexing. I for one enjoy hearing nature: birds, insects, water flowing; instead of radios, TV's blaring at me trying to coerce me to buy their stuff.

I've always wondered about people who go outside to enjoy nature but have to blare music around them for entertainment. When I lived in Hawaii, I'd try to find an isolated section of beach that I could enjoy listening to the waves hit the shore, but there where always several beach goerers with boom boxes blaring out their version of the Top 10! Can't you just listen to the quiet? It makes you think about yourself and what you need to do to further your enlightenment and creativity. Really it does, try it!

Unfortunately I do have to use electric tools because my body parts (limbs, shoulder, wrist, fingers) just can't last as long as I would like, but whenever possible, it's always a joy to use a simple, humble, zen hand tool. Another cherished time one can turn off the "Boob Tube".

Now, I do admit that I have cable TV in the wood shop but I try make the effort to keep that at a minimum.


----------



## superdav721

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


mmh I was so into your post until I got to the last sentence. Then I laughed very loudly.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Electric drills and jig saws seem to satisfy my power tools requirements.
My studio building has outdoor electrical outlets so I can use them where I prefer to work - outside.
I save hand-cranking a brace and bit for craft show demos.

I now have a finishing studio in my basement so I can work when the weather is nasty.
My basement studio is also a laboratory where I develop and test finishing products.
I suppose my favorite power tools are spectrometers, a gas chromatograph an pH meters.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## sbryan55

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Randy, Homer had a strong influence on me and got me started in refinishing as well. I can't even imagine the volume of his "magic elixar" that I used in stripping furniture. It is truly surprising what can sometimes be found underneath pieces of furniture with alligatored and blackened finishes.

If memory serves me (which it doesn't always do) I believe that the original Formby's stripper was formulated with equal parts of acetone, toluene, xylene, benzene and methanol. This is not a product that I would recommend using today due to the benzene, toluene and xylene components. But back then I was much younger and did not worry about such things.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Formby's solvent cocktail "Furniture Refinisher" really worked. 
I wonder how many pieces of antique furniture had their precious patina removed during that era when refinishing antiques was all the rage.

BTW, Ace Hardware had/has a version of that solvent cocktail, at least until recently. I'm not sure they still sell it.
I'm sure it's banned in California.

Behlin also sells a refinishing solvent cocktail consisting if toluene, methanol and acetone, with a little linseed oil.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## SteveMI

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with the content of your blog, but would appreciate if you posted in full here rather than having us go to blogspot.

It is refreshing to see someone state right out that if you are into this as a business that it is margin that produces profit which is what you end up with as your income. The ideas of an hourly rate rationale for pricing products is immaterial. Hourly rate is for an employee or to use in quoting a job to cover the cost of an employee. An owner works for profit.

Steve.


----------



## jockmike2

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree with Steve, Hobomonk. This has always been a site in which we share our ideas to help each other. Your comment is right on, I would just like to see a discussion on it here on LJs, so everyone can benefit. Just my worthless 1 and 1/2 cents. LOL. GB, mike


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Click, click…


----------



## jockmike2

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## juniorjock

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Check it out guys…........
http://lumberjocks.com/Manitario/blog/20907
- JJ


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Guys:

Producing a good margin is only the first step in being profitable.
However, I have met so many crafters set their prices too low and don't control costs.
If you are losing money on each sale, you can't make it up in volume. 

More later…


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## DaleM

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Randy, I agree and I have brought more wood home than fish after my last few trips to the river. I didn't bring much home so I guess that makes me a bad fisherman. I pick through my firewood pile a lot too. My wife gets annoyed because I'll look over a piece of wood from every angle to see if there is anything interesting or unusual before throwing it in the stove. You are in a great area for Osage Orange of course. My grandparents old place, which is where my younger brother now lives, is in Claryville, just across the river from you. The last two years in a row, I brought some Osage back with me after visiting. Okay, so technically it's not local wood for me anymore, but it's local to where I grew up anyway and was destined to be firewood if I didn't save it.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Dale:
I like collecting wood when I travel. 
I'm hoping to go to the mountains of western North Carolina this year. 
I plan on bringing back some river cane, butternut, rhododendron and mountain laurel.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## sbryan55

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I have to second Barry's comment as well. I have always had a great deal of respect and admiration for those woodworkers who are willing to invest the time and effort in the pursuit of traditional woodworking techniques.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## steviep

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I always force myself to look at those pictures hoping that it will remind me to use proper technique regarding safety. Thanks for posting


----------



## Bertha

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Nice article. Thanks, Hobo! You can never think about saw safety enough. I found myself getting careless last night and packed it up. This morning, I've still got all 10, so I'm glad I did. Since this thread is surely going to go in a certain direction, I might as well make it easy:


----------



## MikeGager

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


i like how they mention the saw stop is only a $100 add on

i say table saw safety begins in a place right between your ears. i certainly dont need the government to help me figure that out


----------



## GregD

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I can't imagine how his forearm went through the blade.


----------



## Bertha

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


^Greg, I was thinking the same thing. I feel guilty saying it (poor guy) but there are table saw "mishaps" and "enormous painful blunders". It looks like it severed his ulna on the radiograph. Wow, that's some injury.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## Bertha

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


I've always been confused by Danish & Tung oils.I like them both, though.


----------



## hObOmOnk

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


It's simple.
Danish Oil isn't an oil.
Tung Oil might be an oil, but usually it isn't.


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## BensBeerStShop

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


That is good info to have. I've been thinking of selling some things as I go, but I don't know if I would bother reporting until I know I have a reasonable chunk of income from it


----------



## hObOmOnk

*...*

...


----------



## Bertha

hObOmOnk said:


> *...*
> 
> ...


Hobo, this was very helpful to me. Thank you.


----------

